# Command & Conquer 3 Tiberian Wars / Vista



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi i have a Laptop its a Fujitsu Siemens - Amilo LI 18 18
it fits all requirements for the game in (Windows Vista)
However it crash's and just shuts down and returns to the desktop.

Skirmish:
GDI - i build anything i.e. ore factory - Shuts Down Game
Scrin - The Most success here almost built everything untill it shut down 
Nod - i can build 1 thing and then game shuts down

Single Player:
Not A Chance crash's at the beggining of each level.

I have the latest direct X also i have the latest crack/patch you can think of, i've tried re-installing 7 maybe 20 times (no luck) - i know vista sucks but dont have XP on disk.

Has any1 please found a solution or has found a patch that has worked for them please share with me and list link ..

Thanks for the Help...

Redemption


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

Please Help I Really Love This Game And Can't Understand What Am Doing Wrong..... Help ASAP

Thanks Again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post your full system specs (CPU, graphics, RAM, etc) and the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +12V)

*Which cracks or patches have you installed? Filenames and download locations, please.*

What happens when the game shuts down? Do the graphics and sound start to lag before crashing? Do you get any error messages?

Do you have any other programs running while you're playing?

Is this the only game you have this problem with? If it's all games, have you checked your temperatures and voltages during gameplay?

Are all your drivers and DirectX up to date?


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li1818 002 main specifications –
• Intel Dual Core T2080 Processor
• Genuine Windows Vista (R) Home Premium
• 1.73GHz
• 1MB Cache
• 533Mhz
• 120GB Hard Drive
• DVD ReWriter
• 2GB Memory
• Wireless Enabled
• 128MB Intel GMA 950
• 17 inch Widescreen Display
(Will do power supply later not at home at work lol)
Theres The Spec ^^

the game just stops and then goes back to back ground all stops at once sound and its only on this game - all others are fine - verious sites i have got the latest patch - it said something like Vista patch V1.09 or something like that - i got the crack from the same page and that works great ( no CD-crack)

only run this program at once no other spplications are runnning - drivers and direct x are up to date and working


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Graphics requirements for C&C3:


> Minimum: 64 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce4 or greater; ATI Radeon 8500 or greater (Radeon 9200 and 9250 PCI not supported). *Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.*)
> 
> Recommended: 128 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 or greater; ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.)


I don't think your onboard Intel graphics is supported. Go *here* to scan your computer. It will tell you if any of your components are below spec for this game.


Please note: we do not offer support for cracked games, including No-CD cracks. As well as being illegal, these cracks are often infected.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

i bought the game from the GAME store mate, i just installed the crack for the duration it takes for EA to delivery a new one for me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It's ok, we're not the police. :wink: Just letting you know the forum's position on cracks.

I see you're in the UK. I'll be online tonight if you want to post the rest of your specs and the system scan report.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks mate were in uk are u?

Hope This Means Somthing TO You - Found My Laptop On The Net Lol 

Power
Power Device: External

Voltage Required: AC 120/230 V ( 50/60 Hz )

Battery
Technology: 4-cell Lithium Ion

Installed Qty: 1

Capacity: 2000 mAh

Run Time (Up To): 2 hour(s)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

North-west, not far from you. :smile:

I don't think it's a power problem, thanks for the details anyway. It's more likely to do with your onboard graphics. Your Intel chipset is not really designed for games. See how you get on with the scan and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

kk will do i finish work at 8pm so i should be home for around 9.30pm so i will sign back on then north west - Leeds??


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

CPU
Minimum: Intel Pentium 4 or greater, AMD Athlon 2200+ or greater or Multiple Cores required for Vista
You Have: 2 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5300 @ 1.73GHz
PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: Pentium 2.2 GHz or Athlon 2200+ or better for Vista
You Have: 1.73 GHz Performance Rated at 3.38 GHz
PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 1 GB
You Have: 2.0 GB
PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP
You Have: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, 32-bit (Build Service Pack 16001)
PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: With Vista, 128 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 or greater; ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family (Intel(R) GMA 950)
FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0

DirectX Version
Minimum: DirectX 9.0c is included on this disc and may require the latest drivers for your video and sound card.
You Have: 10.0
PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: Speakers (High Definition Audio
PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 6.0
FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Minimum: 6 GB
You Have: 45.4 GB
PASS 
DVD
Minimum: 8X speed DVD-ROM (This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW and virtual drives. DVD-ROM drive not needed for EA Link version of the game.)
You Have: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N ATA Device

Looks a bit scranbled but hope you can work it out..


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

Summery in The Video Card Profile i only failed on,

Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That's what I thought it would say. Most onboard graphics chips for laptops don't have the advanced features of proper graphics cards, such as pixel/vertex shaders. If your laptop can't be upgraded to a card, which most can't, then you won't be able to play the game.


----------



## Redemption (Aug 19, 2008)

no lol it has space for a express card there must be a way around it lol


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

That's a PCMCIA card. I don't think you get GFX cards for those slots and PCI-E cards are for desktops.


----------



## *D.E.M.O.N* (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi guys i am =[TMC]= *D.E.M.O.N* and I am having issues with my TW3 i have been running it for 1 year with a few crashes and deync's nothing out the ordenary and now that i formatted my pc and reinstalled the game it crashes only when i try to play the game online or even is skirmish My PC specs are as follows-----------------------------------------------------



CPU
Recommended: Intel Pentium 4 or greater, AMD Athlon 2600+ or greater or Multiple Cores
You Have: 4 processors running - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz PASS 
CPU Speed
Recommended: 2.6 GHz
You Have: 2.40 GHz Performance Rated at 4.68 GHz PASS 
System RAM
Recommended: 1 GB
You Have: 4.0 GB PASS 
Operating System
Recommended: Windows Vista
You Have: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate Edition, 64-bit (Build Service Pack 16001) PASS 
Video Card
Recommended: 128 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 or greater; ATI Radeon 9500 or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.)
You Have: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT (GeForce 8800 GT) PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 2.2 GB 
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes 
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 4.0 
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 4.0 


Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 7.15.11.7824 FYI: Your video card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper video card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
DirectX Version
Recommended: DirectX 9.0c is included on this disc and may require the latest drivers for your video and sound card.
You Have: 10.0 PASS 
Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: Speakers (High Definition Audio PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 6.0 FYI: Your sound card driver version is provided for your information, but it is not part of this analysis. But proper sound card driver versions are important to the proper operation of your product. 
Free Disk Space
Recommended: 6 GB
You Have: 234.6 GB PASS 
DVD
Recommended: 8X speed DVD-ROM (This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-RW and virtual drives. DVD-ROM drive not needed for EA Link version of the game.)
You Have: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55L ATA Device PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed. 





Plz let me know if u need any furhter information to resolve my issue thnx


----------



## Sonar0619 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,
I am trying to get C&C 3 TW running on my system. But it keeps coming up with the same error;
_________________ 
DirectX Error
Please make sure you have direct X 9.0 or higher installed. Also verify that your video card meets minimum requirements and that you do not have hardware acceleration disabled in the Display control panel.
_________________

Here is my system DX diag

_________________
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
System Model: LX6200-01
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3326MB RAM
Page File: 1924MB used, 4930MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (0x9610)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610&SUBSYS_01901025&REV_00
Display Memory: 1661 MB
Dedicated Memory: 253 MB
Shared Memory: 1407 MB
Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: atidxx32,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atiumdva,atiumd64.dll,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.0142 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/30/2008 05:49:12, 2143744 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
_________________


According to what I found I have DirectX10, and that my video card is good to go. If there is any help you have for me I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## klingy (Aug 16, 2009)

i went to the ea website and found this 
http://www.ea.com/games/command-and-conquer-tiberium-wars#

on the right of the page there is a system check to see if your system is compatable with c&c 3. I am running ati radeon 3200 on my laptop and it says it is not compatable. hope this helps


----------

